
I'm a Startup Founder Running for the California State Legislature - theodoredziuba
I&#x27;m Ted Dziuba.<p>Some of you might remember me from the Uncov tech blog, ages ago. I also co-founded Milo.com, which sold to eBay in 2010.<p>I&#x27;ve left the tech industry, and now I&#x27;m running for California State Senate, District 1 (Lake Tahoe area), in a special election coming up on March 26th. I&#x27;m a pro-business Republican, which probably won&#x27;t get me much love with HN, but politics is all about compromise.<p>I want to make sure that startups, and anyone else running a small business in California, has air support in the State Legislature. There are some very anti-business taxes coming down the pipe in California, like split-roll property taxes, which will make triple-net leases, in the Bay Area especially, astronomically more expensive.<p>My two biggest competitors are sitting Assemblymen. One has never worked a day of his life outside of the government, and the other made a living collecting federal subsidies.<p>I&#x27;m asking for your help, HN. Running for office takes money. So far, I&#x27;ve put in over $100,000 of my own money, and I am working on raising more. Every dollar counts.<p>Check out my campaign, what I stand for, and think about what it would mean to have a startup founder as a state legislator. If you can afford it, please consider contributing to my campaign.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theodoredziuba.com&#x2F;
======
masonic
Have you considered a different domain name? Your existing domain name could
be parsed as The Odor, Ed Ziuba.

